# Rear swaybar links



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Can someone point me in the direction of some decent rear swaybar links? I would like some that are better than stock. I just replaced my rear springs and shocks. I took them loose and if I try to torque them to 16 lb ft like it calls for it seems like the brackets start bending in too much and squishing the bushing. So I just tightened them up till they looked like they did before I took them loose. Thanks!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I see Pedders has the bushings so I guess I will go with those. LOL!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There aren't any that I know of. I put some Super Pro bushings 4 years ago and the links and bushings have held up great


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

are you talking about the bushings or the links? i was look at the links, but haven't messed with them. they seem weak due to being curved like that.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just ordered the pedders ep513 bushing inserts. The stock ones are super soft and flimsy. I guess the actual links are okay. I wouldnt mind replacing them with something better but they really just need new bushings. I just ordered the rear swaybar bushings too. 
Here is a pic off of the pedders site of the link bushings.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

motoristx said:


> are you talking about the bushings or the links? i was look at the links, but haven't messed with them. they seem weak due to being curved like that.


There are no aftermarket links. I've never heard of the stock one ever bending or breaking. Like he said the bushings are soft but cheaply upgraded.


----------

